# How do I view my laptop on my Mitsu.1080P?



## Milly Uriarte (Jan 3, 2009)

Problem is with my Mitsubishi 1080P television, it is a large flatscreen. I plug my laptop's video port into one of the HDMI ports on the back of the TV. The TV recognizes that I've hooked up a PC, but when selected, fails to produce any image whatsoever. Any ideas?


----------

